# Shoot through or Bounce?



## sactown024 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering what everyone prefers out there between shoot throuhg and bounce. I just bought a shoot through recently and it seems to give a very dramatic look when only using one, never used a bounce but I assumer it works like a wall and spreads the light much more evenly. Which do you prefer if you only could have 1?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 28, 2012)

I prefer a shoot through. I just find it easier to predict the outcome, and it's not all that different I look than reflective umbrellas.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 28, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> Hey I was just wondering what everyone prefers out there between shoot throuhg and bounce. I just bought a shoot through recently and it seems to give a very dramatic look when only using one, never used a bounce but I assumer it works like a wall and spreads the light much more evenly. Which do you prefer if you only could have 1?



The shoot thru will give big soft diffuse light (if you put it close enough to yoir subject).  The reflected will give you a harder more dramatic light.

I found that the shoot thru really allows the light to wrap around your subject which produces much more subtle shadows.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 28, 2012)

Bounce, you can feather it.

If you're going to use a shoot through then get a Brolly.  Brollies control the backwash much better.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 28, 2012)

Shoot-throughs tend to provide more even, wrapping light, while a white bounce tends to be a little harsher, but as mentioned more controllable and a silver bounce even more so.  If I could only have one, then I would go for shoot-through, as IMO, it's more of a general-purpose tool, but it REALLY depends on the desired result.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2012)

If your shoot through is too harsh for you, move it as far as the rod will allow it from your light and then get it as close as you can to your subject. 

Reflective umbrellas tend to be more directional and have more contrast and pop. 

For all types of umbrellas, remember: further the light source is to umbrella the softer it is. Closer the umbrella is to subject the softer it is.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 28, 2012)

I like to bounce.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 28, 2012)

Better Family Photos: Feathering the Light (Intermediate)


You might enjoy this


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2012)

Both. Get convertible umbrellas so you can do either.


----------



## ghache (Nov 28, 2012)

All depends what you want to do. 

using a bounce umbrella will create a more hash contrasty light than a shoot though but you will have alot more control over a shoot though. it all depends what you shoot, how much power you need and what your trying to create. each technique as cons and pros and create different light. especially if you bounce with a silver lining umbrella.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 28, 2012)

KmH said:


> Both. Get convertible umbrellas so you can do either.


Would that just be white or does that have an insert for bounce?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2012)

I prefer reflecting umbrellas over shoot-through designs. I also have a fondness for enclosed umbrella boxes, which are reflecting umbrellas with a front diffusion panel, so the light is doubly diffused (leading examples are the Lastolite Umbrella Box, and the Photek Softlighter, the ones Annie Liebovitz shoots with all the time.)

When used with studio flash, which often has a good deal of power, shoot-through umbrellas can easily spill light all over the place. I don't like the look that most shoot-throughs create on human skin.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I prefer reflecting umbrellas over shoot-through designs. I also have a fondness for enclosed umbrella boxes, which are reflecting umbrellas with a front diffusion panel, so the light is doubly diffused (leading examples are the Lastolite Umbrella Box, and the Photek Softlighter, the ones Annie Liebovitz shoots with all the time.)
> 
> When used with studio flash, which often has a good deal of power, shoot-through umbrellas can easily spill light all over the place. I don't like the look that most shoot-throughs create on human skin.



Yeah, I know this one guy who uses shoot throughs for EVERYTHING and then uses all sorts of flags and gobos to control spill. It's like "uh you could use 10 gobos and a gigantic shoot through or you could use one soft box."

To me, they all have their place. They all produce subtly different effects. You can rig each to ape aspects, and there is a lot of overlap on what they do, but they are different. And the differences aren't necessarily better or worse, they just accomplish different goals. 

Soft box is softness + directionality. Gridded softbox is somewhat soft plus even more directionality. Gridded snoot is contrasty, hard and directional. Shoot through is your ultimate in softness but almost no control over directionality. Reflective is contrast, slightly hard, but more control than shoot through.


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 28, 2012)

I find myself using a 36" umbrella more than ever. Shoot through most of the time. Very convenient.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm mostly using 43" umbrella-boxes these days.  Love the quality of light as well as the control, plus they're just as easy to set up and break down as a regular umbrella, which can't be beat.  I've got a couple of 24" pop-open speed-light boxes that come in handy for smaller stuff that I like too because they're so easy to set up and break down.

I rarely use regular umbrellas anymore, either shoot-through or reflected.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my massive softbox and octobox, but the umbrellas have a defining edge to them which is so useful for some shots. I will often get a little creative too - I'll use an umbrella setup, then have a translucent panel on a stand, I'll place that right in front of the lights for some images and remove for some (best of both worlds). Recently I've been using soft light for everything, so this thread reminded me of my love for all kinds of light!


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2012)

Big brolly fan here too. Photek Softlighter II, 46 inch Umbrella with Diffuser.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, like Buckster and KmH, I too love the "*umbrella box*" type modifiers. For me the 41 inch Lastolite models produce beautiful light. These are what KmH and many other Americans call a "brolly", but I do not like to use that term, since to ME at least "brolly" is an imported British slang term for "umbrella", and also because there is a type of shoot-through umbrella that is used as a normal shoot-through BUT which also has a black back cover to contain the spill--and THAT is what a number of vendors call a "brolly box". So, to me, I use the term umbrella box for the Lastolite Umbrella Box and the Photek Softlighter, both of which are very similar.

Lastolite Umbrella Box with 7MM Shaft - 41" LL LU3227 B&H

Here's an old Zack Arias page that has a very nice photo showing the lighting pattern of *a shoot-through umbrella* (which,incidentally he calls a brolly box!!! ) and also showing the lighting pattern of a softbox. I think this one is worth looking at:

Shoot Through Umbrella vs. Softbox &bull; Photography By Zack Arias


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup, if I was forced to only ever use one modifier ever again, softbox umbrella would be it. 

Ease, versatility, softness with control. About as close to a perfect modifier there is. 

Also, since we are mostly talking about any old modifier now, lets give the humble v-slat some love.


----------

